# Can I Buy a car in italy?



## midlandpete

Going house hunting so was thinking of buying a cheap car in italy and then selling it befor i go home

are there any restrictions on this? must I be resident first?


----------



## Nardini

You will need your Codice Fiscale (tax code) issued by the authorities here before you can buy a car. You will still, in many places, be required to have your certificate of residency as well.

If you think that buying a car in Italy is a cheap way to drive whilst on holiday, you will be disappointed, I'm afraid. Second hand cars are more expensive here than in many parts of Europe and the cost of insuring one will horrify you, for sure. 

Stick to Herz/Avis etc. It will be much,much cheaper for you (unless you live here, of course).


----------

